# Horse Pull!!



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

It is amazing how much horses like to pull things. I would never have guessed that until I tried having our horses pull tires. You can tell they enjoy it. We have a husky sled harness for our dog, all he pulls is the kid's plastic sled but he gets so excited about that too.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

wow they are built like tanksssss gorgeous!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Amazing! Thanks for sharing! _


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful horses! There was one at the auction I went to where I got Dallas. She went for $200! Looked just like the first horse on the left. Drafts are so nice to look at.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o my gosh they are huge!


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

You got to love them


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

They're massive  And thats only the lightweight division?


----------



## sassyfrass09 (Dec 3, 2009)

Isn't amazing?!
I've never seen the heavy weight horses pull, but the light weights can have that sled almost 1/2 of cinder blocks.
Those men are really brave for standing right behind them like that. But from what I understand these horses are their livelihood, they actually work fields to keep them in shape and train hard to win. They once let me take a group of kids over to a pair who were waiting and talked to us about it, and he held up a foot and I was absolutely amazed at how huge it was.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those horses are HUGE! 
They are a lot bigger than the horses that they have do the horse pulls here
















Sorry for taking over your thread!
Back on topic!


----------



## sassyfrass09 (Dec 3, 2009)

They look miniature compared to the others! I still wouldn't want to stand right behind them though!


----------



## jadao (Mar 2, 2010)

The horse is also huge!! Love them all :] Wish I have this kind of horse


----------

